# Anyone have a home cutting machine thing?



## Jwest7788 (Sep 22, 2017)

I am working on a project that requires taking a handful of .dxf files and cutting them out of paper.

Apparently there is a common home use cutting machine that can pull this off.

They're 5-15mm tall letters and numbers only.

Alternatively, anyone know where I can get the files cut as stickers or something?


JW


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 22, 2017)

I think the community you are speaking about is the hobby sewing crowd who use these machines to cut patterns. I remember seeing a class at Michael's store at Beacon Hill for a group of people learning to use these. Here a link of the types of machines: https://www.ezvid.com/top-ten-cutting-machines


----------



## Jwest7788 (Sep 22, 2017)

Thank you. This is a huge leap in the right direction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterT (Sep 22, 2017)

I used to get paint masking stencils cut from a specific kind of stick-on material but looks like they went kaput. There are plenty of graphics / sign making / vinyl places in town but they can be spendy or apply min setup charges. An RC friend of mine ended up buying a little unit & does his own but I don't know the brand name. I suspect its like CalgaryPT's link. He mentioned some require using their feedstock & others use more common sizes so check that. There might even be online places if you just have a single job can afford some shipping time.


----------



## Tom O (Sep 24, 2017)

you mean a cricket machine.


----------



## Murdoch (Oct 7, 2017)

This little gem can be found at Michael's for around $200.00 
Prop builders use these for cutting Pepakura in cardstock, but they are great for stencil's,  decals or whatever.


----------



## Janger (Oct 12, 2017)

Reupload that photo @Murdoch ? It's broken...


----------



## Jwest7788 (Oct 12, 2017)

Thats my bad, sorry guys. All images appear to be uploading properly again now. But please let me know if we see any other issues.


----------



## Murdoch (Oct 12, 2017)

Janger said:


> Reupload that photo @Murdoch ? It's broken...


----------



## Janger (Oct 12, 2017)

What is that machine called?


----------



## Jwest7788 (Oct 12, 2017)

"Cutting machines" or "die cutting machines" There are a few name brands, but that's the general term.


----------



## Murdoch (Oct 12, 2017)

Janger said:


> What is that machine called?


Cameo silhouette is the name...


----------



## Tom O (Oct 12, 2017)

I bought my Daughter in law one for Christmas a couple years back it was a Cricket and it worked great.


----------

